# Zander und co.



## oldholborn (8. Juni 2012)

Servus miteinander,

3 Kollegen und ich wollten nächste woche nach holland zum angeln. 

hauptzielfisch sollen zander und barsche sein. wir suchen jetzt schon tagelang über googleearth nach geeigneten gewässern, aber können uns nicht entscheiden.

1. Möglichkeit : http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.812...46&spn=0.060181,0.169086&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=13

wäre Lithse Ham, der camping platz liegt sehr gut. soweit ich das verstanden habe darf man im lithse ham und in der maas mit dem vispass auch nachtangeln, oder?

2. möglichkeit http://maps.google.de/maps?http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.009...1317,6.059647&sspn=0.032233,0.055189&t=h&z=16
q=52.009401,6.052866&hl=de&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=14

hier liegt der campingplatz auch sehr nah am wasser, und auch sonst ist der 1. eindruck gut. einzig das man die ijssel so schwer überqueren kann(zu fuss) ist nicht so toll.

3. möglicheit: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.163403,6.249933&hl=de&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=14

hier ist man direkt am twente kanal und auch die ijssel und 2 kleinere kanäle sind direkt in der nähe vom camping. hier ist nach meiner recherche das nachtangeln ohne nachtvispas im twente möglich, in der ijssel glaub ich auch, in den kanälen nicht.

hätte jemand vielleicht erfahrung mit einem der spots? 
auf karpfen wollen wir auch den 1 oder anderen ansitz machen.

vielen dank schonmal!!!

beste grüße


----------



## zorra (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

Nr 1.ist die beste Variante ich gehe mal davon aus das ihr zu fuss fischt...dannn könnt ihr auch rüber an die Waal(Rhein)...der See geht an den flachstellen...die Maas in Schleusen nähe und die Waal da könnt ihr richtig Meter machen.....zum Gufifischen gehen alle drei Gewässer...zum Karpfen angeln kann ich nix sagen.
gr.zorra


----------



## oldholborn (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

hi zorra,

danke für deine antwort! 

ich hätte noch eine frage zum nachtangeln; sowie ich des im http://www.visplanner.nl/ verstanden habe, darf man sowohl im lithse ham als auch in der maas mit dem normalen vispass nachtangeln. kannst du das bestätigen?

im http://www.visplanner.nl/ ist es auch komischerweise so eingezeichnet, dass man den rhein dort nicht bangeln darf. weißt du ob es da "extra" erlaubnisskarten gibt?

gruß


----------



## zorra (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

..schau mal in deinem Buch die Province Brabant an da steht alles drin auch die km wo du angeln darfst..aber soweit ich weiss ist dort kein B-Fischer der die Rechte dort besitzt.
gr.zorra


----------



## oldholborn (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

Danke dir, leider habe ich das buch noch nicht. wir wollten uns die karte dann vor ort in einem angelladen kaufen. weiß jemand vielleicht einen der den vispas verkauft? 

nochmal die frage mit rhein, weiß jemand ob man für den teil nördlich vom lithse ham irgendwo eine erlaubniskarte bekommt? ausserdem befinden sich ja rhein und mass in diesem teil in verschieden provinzen, also brabant und gelderland. bräuchte man dann 2 vispäse bzw. eine zusätzliche gewässerkarte für eine der beiden provinzen?

kannst du mir vielleicht noch konkretere tips zu den gewässern(tiefenkarte) geben, v.a. wo die besagten flachstellen sind, und auf was und wie man die am besten beangelt. gerne auch per pm.

sorry für die vielen fragen und viel spaß heute abend mit schweini und co!


----------



## oldholborn (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

hallo nochmal, übermorgen gehts los. kann jemand bitte auf meine fragen aus dem vorigen post eingehen?

ausserdem konnte ich in hertogenbosch noch keinen angelladen finden, kennt jemand einen? oder kann man die karte für nordbrabant auch in nijmegen(gelernland) kaufen?

merci schonmal!


----------



## link (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

das kannste alles im dicken buch nachlesen denke das ein vispass ausreicht ausgabestellen für die vispässe kannste bei fischrei niederland nachschauen die haben die adressen mußt mal googlen 
gruß link


----------



## oldholborn (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

Servus miteinander,

wollt nur mal kurz nochmal berichten.

wir waren am lithse ham, der campingplatz ist direkt am wasser und preiswert. auch die maas ist fussläufig zu erreichen.

gefangen haben wir im see (lithse ham) viele aale und brachsen, sogar eine flunder war dabei.

an der maas waren wir nur einen nachmittag, an diesem konnten wir jeweils 1 hecht, zander und barsch erwischen, wobei der zander und der barsch beide ordentliche größen hatten (61 und 37 cm).

gruß


----------



## wilhelm (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander und co.*

Na dann mal Petri Heil zu euren Fängen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

